# viper 5901 modules needed?



## joshua5438 (Nov 10, 2010)

I am about to install a Viper 5901 security system in my 2010 F250. I have read that all Ford vehicle now have the PATs system so I need to know what module I need for this alarm. I do not want the module that you have to insert a key in. I want this system to be able to remort start, keyless entry, alarm and turbo cool down. I am also wondering if any one can direct me to the wiring diagrams for this truck? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is what you need. These just need the keys during initial programming but you do not need to leave one in it after that. I put one of these in my 2009 Tacoma (the key-override-all model) with a Clifford remote start. Workin' like a champ....

http://ifar.ca/en/vehicles/ford/f-series/2010/


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh, if Jaggerwild here at TSF doesn't have it these guys will probably have your alarm/rs wire connection chart.

http://www.the12volt.com/


----------



## joshua5438 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the links Raylo. So this module will work with the Viper system also? The viper alarm already has the keyless entry so would I still benefit from the key overide all model?

also, who or what is Jaggerwild? I am new here.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, the module will work with any remote starter. The key-override means it overrides the ignition key sensor by duplicating and sending the key's signature (learned during module programming) on to the vehicle's computer to enable the start circuit. The override module is triggered by the Viper brain that connects to the module by a + or - wire. It does not have anything to do with the door locks. The Viper brain has other specific outputs for the locks.


----------

